# Scoot Boots



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi!

Just ordered our fitting trial Scoot Boots. We have been Easy Boot Epic users for many years and hubby is tired of stretched cables and turned boots. We ordered the Easy Boot Fury Heart in the larges size (after measuring our mare) and they still not fit. 

We contacted a Scoot Boot rep - sent in our consultation photos and she is sending 3 different sample sizes to try on. With that being said I need some honest reviews. We trail ride only - up and down some ravines, some mud, hills, tall grass and at times bushwacking off trail if need be. We ride gaited horses and this mare will be booted in the front only - but we flat walk, running walk and canter on our rides.

Our biggest issue with boots has always been that this mare has very flat pancaked feed due to being chronically foundered before we purchased her. Her feet are also extremely round and not elongated. 

Any users out there with reviews? 

@evilmc @egrogan


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

People swear by them. I got them this winter excited that I wouldn't have to deal with cables and velcro like in the Renegades we have for the other horses.

The rep sent me the wrong size and Stitch lost one. Had to pay for another set in the right size. Stitch wore them for a few training rides and a 25 mile LD. They worked great, loved them. No rubs/twisting, she was happy and I was happy I didn't have to pay $160 for 4 shoes.

Next weekend after the 25 miles I rode her in a "mock ride" for new riders. 10 miles, pretty easy flat trails. She felt off to me 2 miles in and I noticed her interference boots were slipping so I pulled them and put them in my saddle pack. Still felt off at the walk but trotted fine so we finished our ride. Pull her boots off, bloody raw sores. I contacted the rep with pictures and asked what protection/gaiters/etc I should be using was told the boots weren't the right size. I was confused at how they were the right size for 25 miles one week and the wrong size the next weekend (she was trimmed right before the 25 miles). I was frustrated but tried to figure out if I could get the right size before our next ride and was told she couldn't be ridden for several weeks until her rubs fully healed. Decided I was done with it and called the farrier and put 4 shoes on (found a cheaper farrier too!).

She had some injuries, wasn't being ridden as much, so we switched her to just front shoes to fix the cracks she has in her front feet. A friend invited us to a parade so I brought her Scoots along so she wouldn't have to walk barefoot on pavement in the back. Pulled them out of the trailer and all of the straps were cracked and broken with nothing happening to them in the mean time (they were in with our Renegades which are still in the same condition as I purchased them in). Put new straps and buckles on and sold them right away. Got a pair of Renegades in her size if I need them and not messing with them again. 

Like I said, some people love them but I think the quality is a joke and don't want to deal with a lame horse while I figure out the right fit or whatever with boots that fit one week and rub raw the next. Chico's Renegades that he wore for 200+ miles still look brand new with only having velcro replaced once and cables replaced once. He's in shoes now just because he's doing 50's but I keep them for back ups and plan on buying more for my horses who can be barefoot part of the time.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I used them on a horse that needed boots on for turnout for a year and apart from her losing one occasionally because she’d pulled the strap off it with her teeth (my only real complaint about them in terms of usage and most horses wouldn’t do that anyway) I though they were great.
Really easy to put on and take off, they never rubbed at all and came with a supply of spare straps which we’ve never run out of. 
We sent photos of the horses foot with the measuring tape on it and they provided the correct size boots.

They’ve sat in the barn since she stopped needing them last Fall and still as good as they were when bought, no deterioration at all.

My ‘moan’ in terms of cost would be that they only sell them in pairs so if you lose one you can’t just replace that boot, you have to buy a new pair.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm glad QueenofFrance responded first because she's had a really bad experience and it's good to have that viewpoint. I definitely haven't had the same issues with quality (I wonder if there's such a thing as a "lemon" pair?). No signs of cracks or problems with the materials, even after being accidentally stepped on hard by a horse.

My experience has been positive. Fizz has one pair she's used since November 2018, which is still in good shape, and then another set from earlier this summer.The trim really does affect fit, and there's not much you can do to adjust the fit aside from buying the right size. So I actually have three different sizes for Fizz- 4 regular, 4 slim, and 3 slim. Right now she's wearing 4s on front and 4 slims on hinds. Earlier in the summer she wore the 3 slims on hinds. For the rounded feet you described my guess is the regulars will be better than the slims, but a lot of people do regulars on front and slims on more oval hinds. My understanding is that Scoots are ok for rounded feet but not a good option for very upright feet.

I think you've heard me say Fizz still has rubbed spots from her scratches this spring, so I guess my biggest complaint is trying to figure out the best way to prevent the hairless spot from getting worse while booted. I've tried wrapping her heel bulbs in vet wrap, leaving it "naked," using the trail gaiters that come standard, and using the Easyboot Old Mac gaiters under the boots. The Old Mac gaiters seemed to make the leg too hot and uncomfortable, so I only did that a couple of times. The vet wrap works well when I can get it to lay flat but it's a huge pain and Fizz gets fidgety putting it on- and if (when) it's wet and muddy on the trail, it holds all that moisture on her leg and/or tears and shreds and then risks rubbing. I tend to use the gaiters that come with the boots and that's probably the best option. 

*Knock on wood* I haven't had problems losing boots even in deep sucking mud. My riding buddy had one pop off last weekend when her horse got really tangled up in a branch on a narrow trail, but she was able to put it right back on with no issues on the trail, so that's a benefit of how easy they are to use. I also like that they are easy to hose out if they are muddy after a ride, which is fine to do as there's no fabric or velcro. I didn't love that in the winter, snow got really packed down in the toes and messed with the fit- I had a lot of FB people tell me the boots were way too big, wrong size, etc. but they are the same pair I am using now so I guess there's enough fluctuation in the foot size/shape during winter that they gapped just enough around the top of the hoof to allow a bit of snow to get inside, which then pulled the gap wider, and allowed more snow in. I don't necessarily think I'd use them in the winter again though am still not sure quite how much winter riding I'll get to do depending on the ice:snow ratio.


That's all sort of stream of consciousness, so not sure if it's helpful or not. Happy to answer specific questions if I can!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> People swear by them. I got them this winter excited that I wouldn't have to deal with cables and velcro like in the Renegades we have for the other horses.
> 
> The rep sent me the wrong size and Stitch lost one. Had to pay for another set in the right size. Stitch wore them for a few training rides and a 25 mile LD. They worked great, loved them. No rubs/twisting, she was happy and I was happy I didn't have to pay $160 for 4 shoes.
> 
> ...


Oh DARN!! So sorry you had so much trouble!! I've been interested in them and talked to a seller, but there are SO MANY practically new, used scoots for sale, I've been reluctant. My mare has hoof problems growing out and I doubt the shape of her hooves will work for Scoots.

I'm having some issues with Treks right now but think I've worked through it today.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I appreciate all of the feedback and @QueenofFrance08 my biggest fear is rubbing. This mare has fairly low heels - that is mainly the result of being chronically foundered her coffin bone has rotated down and pulls her heels forward. I trim her feet every 2-3 weeks (rasping really) but at this point her feet are what they are. We do ride in some sucking mud and that is what hubby hates about the Easy Boots - depending on where she was in her trim cycle the boot either stayed on or was sucked off. And we have had more ripped gaiters and frayed cables than I care to admit. Our sizing samples come tomorrow so I will update as we move along the process. We are willing to try them as they are not really any more expensive per pair than the Easy Boots but if we lose one - I will look for used to replace.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

carshon said:


> I appreciate all of the feedback and @QueenofFrance08 my biggest fear is rubbing. This mare has fairly low heels - that is mainly the result of being chronically foundered her coffin bone has rotated down and pulls her heels forward. I trim her feet every 2-3 weeks (rasping really) but at this point her feet are what they are. We do ride in some sucking mud and that is what hubby hates about the Easy Boots - depending on where she was in her trim cycle the boot either stayed on or was sucked off. And we have had more ripped gaiters and frayed cables than I care to admit. Our sizing samples come tomorrow so I will update as we move along the process. We are willing to try them as they are not really any more expensive per pair than the Easy Boots but if we lose one - I will look for used to replace.


When I was using EasyBoots I ended up buying stainless steel cable from Home Depot, and some little ferrules on line. Cut cable to length and installed as usual. End of problem.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Well the Scoot Boots were a no go. We were sent a size 5, 6, and 7 to try on. The size 7 was far too large, the size 5 we could not even get over her hoof and the size 6 seemed perfect on one foot but rode really low on the second front hoof and looked like they would rub. We sent the required pictures to the dealer and video and she thought the foot that the boot looked low on that the boot would eventually relax enough to pull the back up over her heel bulbs. Hubby said absolutely not! He did not want to risk serious rubs while we waited for the boot to relax and then hope it fit at that time.

So it looks like we will be going back to the Epics. I was interested in the Renegades but read somewhere that they do not fit well on really round flat hooves.


Ughhh….


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That's too bad, but glad you got to demo before investing the money in them. Good luck finding something that works!


----------



## Trishia2909 (Oct 3, 2019)

*Went back to Renegades*

I had been a Renegade user for several years and was excited when the Scoot Boots came out because I often couldn’t get the Renegades on my horse’s feet toward the end of the trimming cycle. Only got to use the Scoots for maybe a month or two and one came off in the mud somewhere. Never did find it. Goodbye $100 😢 In all the time I had Renegades, I never had one come off, so we went back to that. The newer ones seem to fit better as they changed the sizing.


----------

